# Integrierte Datenbank in Wildfly Server



## beta20 (14. Jun 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

für eine Webanwendung möchte ich gerne den Wildfly als Applikationsserver nutzen.
Was ich ebenfalls möchte, dass der Wildfly eine *integrierte Datenbank* hat.

Grund: 
Die Anwendung geht an "normale" Leute heraus, die keine Datenbankkenntnisse etc. haben.
Es ist eine Anwendung, die lokal auf einem PC läuft (also der Server). Die Clients können dann auf diese Anwendung im internen Netz (via WLAN) zugreifen.

Ich hätte daher gerne nur eine Anwendung, die der Betreiber nutzt um Schwierigkeiten etc. zu vermeiden (z.B. MySQL Dienst wird auf einmal gestoppt, weil Betreiber nicht weiß, dass meine Anwendung diese braucht).

Im Prinzip möchte ich demnach eine Anwendung starten, die dann meine Datenbank und den AppServer (Wildfly) startet.

Welche Datenbank nehme ich dafür denn am Besten?
Wie muss ich diese konfigurieren? (Wildfly Config und Hibernate Config)

Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## tommysenf (24. Jun 2016)

Eine embedded Datenbank. z.B:

H2, HSQLDB, JavaDB/Derby oder BerkleyDB


----------



## Andy17 (29. Jul 2016)

Wildfly kommt mit einer integrierten H2-Datenbank. Wie tommysenf bereits geschrieben hat ist diese zu empfehlen. Zumal sie mit Wildfly automatisch gestartet wird und, verglichen mit anderen Datenbanken, einfach zu administrieren ist.


----------

